# /dev/speaker default/boot permissions



## CodeBlock (Sep 5, 2009)

Quick question, am I correct in understanding that whenever the 'speaker' module gets loaded, /dev/speaker's permissions get reset to root? If so, how (without doing a hackish @reboot cron), do I default it to .. other permissions? I'd like my user to be able to access it (so I can add '; beep' to some commands to know when it's done). What's the BSD-way of doing this?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2009)

Have a look at /etc/devfs.conf and /etc/devfs.rules.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 5, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have a look at /etc/devfs.conf and /etc/devfs.rules.



You are the man! Thanks!


----------

